# Biiiiig Shit



## Reini (7. Mai 2003)

Tja was soll ich da noch groß erzählen

Ich hab heute meinen Brisa eingerissen, auf der rechten Seite beim Schaltaug


Bilder kommen morgen


----------



## crazy-spy (7. Mai 2003)

mmhhh.... irgendwie brechen hier alle rahmen nach einander weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Mai 2003)

wir sind eben aixtrem 

mein Beileid 

so will ich meinen LV net sehen


----------



## Reini (7. Mai 2003)

LV ?


----------



## billi (7. Mai 2003)

LeVelboss


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Mai 2003)

Brise ist halt auch nur Mainstream


----------



## biker ben (8. Mai 2003)

son mist wie alt war es denn?


----------



## Jerry (8. Mai 2003)

Laßt uns eine Schweigeminute halten, für alle Rahmen, die in der letzten Zeit aufgehört haben unter unseren Beinen ihren Zweck zu vollbringen!

....


Hoffen wir das die anderen Rahmen noch mit uns die Jungend erleben, bis wir sie dann nicht mehr gebrauchen oder mit einem anderen Rahmen unseren weiteren Lebensweg durchschreiten!


in Trauer
Jerry


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Brise ist halt auch nur Mainstream  *



rofl


----------



## biker ben (9. Mai 2003)

will die bilder mal sehn bitte!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Mai 2003)

genau, du woltest gestern schon bilder machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (9. Mai 2003)

bin grod om roberspilen


----------



## Reini (9. Mai 2003)




----------



## jizza (9. Mai 2003)

au wei...

du weist das du mir mit diesem bild gerade das herz gebrochen hast... ich will mir auch einen brisa bestellen den neuen... ich bete nur das meiner hält... aber echt mist is das...

robert


----------



## Reini (9. Mai 2003)

das mit dem bruch hat höchstwahrscheinlich eine andre ursache
mir ist die schraube für das schaltauge aufgegangen und mir ist es erst vor der ausfahrt aufgefallen und hab sie dann festgezogen

wahrscheinlich dadurch das das schaltaug locker ist es passiert, sonst einer der geilsten rahmen die ich je gefahren bin

kann ich nur empfehlen....


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2003)

Ich glaube solchetwas sollte überall als Materialfehler durchgehen und auf Garantie geregelt werden!

Ronny


----------



## Reini (9. Mai 2003)

ich hoffe es weil ich den rahmen gebraucht gekauft habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspirin (11. Mai 2004)

Uhh das sieht übel aus.
Aber ob man das als Materialfehler durchgehen lassen kann, wenn man sein Ausfallende nicht festschraubt? Du kannst es ja mal versuchen.
Ich fahre den neuen B26D seit ca 14 Tagen und ich muss Reini recht geben: Einer der geilsten Rahmen, die ich je gefahren bin.
Brisa wird in Deutschland von Hoch 2 Bikes vertrieben http://www.hoch2bikes.de
Frag mal bei denen nach, wie es mit Garantie aussieht. Der Rahmen ist schliesslich nicht gerade billig.

PS: Wenn du jmd kennst, der Alu schweissen kann, sollte das Ausbessern eigentlich kein Problem sein. (wie es aussieht)


----------



## billi (11. Mai 2004)

du machst ja ganz schön viel werbung ...


----------



## trail-kob (11. Mai 2004)

ich könnte ihn dir heile machen ... kein witz. ich mein das ernst


----------



## IBK (11. Mai 2004)

aspirin schrieb:
			
		

> Uhh das sieht übel aus.
> Aber ob man das als Materialfehler durchgehen lassen kann, wenn man sein Ausfallende nicht festschraubt? Du kannst es ja mal versuchen.
> Ich fahre den neuen B26D seit ca 14 Tagen und ich muss Reini recht geben: Einer der geilsten Rahmen, die ich je gefahren bin.
> Brisa wird in Deutschland von Hoch 2 Bikes vertrieben http://www.hoch2bikes.de
> ...



meinst du nicht, dass deine schleichwerbung ein wenig auffällt???
man kann derzeit ja fast keinen thread mehr öffnen, ohne auf die adresse
von dem von dir designten shop zu stoßen...

es hätte auch gereicht, wenn du gepostet hättest, dass es nun einen
importeur für deutschland gibt.

mfg g      -  nich böse sein


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Mai 2004)

hey asprinin, falls du den shop auf die beine gestellt hast   
Aber ich würd auf jeden Fall die Rahmen Geo Daten noch hinzufügen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Mai 2004)

endlich gibts brisa in D, okay ich hab nicht vor mir den rahmen jemals zu kaufen, aber Vorbau/Lenker is lecker............


----------



## aramis (11. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> endlich gibts brisa in D, okay ich hab nicht vor mir den rahmen jemals zu kaufen, aber Vorbau/Lenker is lecker............



Untersteh dich, mir zuvor zu kommen!


----------



## LauraPalmer (11. Mai 2004)

he max i hätt gedacht Du bist Syntace-Verfechter


----------



## ph1L (11. Mai 2004)

oha der Brisa Booster    

weiß jemand was der fürn Lochabstand hat?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Mai 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> he max i hätt gedacht Du bist Syntace-Verfechter


 bin ich auch und zwar überzeugter, aber trotzdem find ich den Brisa Lenker und Vorbau lecker  Vielleicht, wenn in 10000Jahren mein syntace lenker-vorbau bricht kauf ich mir den, wenn bis dahin die welt noch nciht untergegangen ist(ich sag nur 3Jahre garantie auf syntace)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Mai 2004)

Von Brisa gibts doch auch son lecker Carbonlenker


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Mai 2004)

Ja hätt auch gern die Syntace combo wenn sie es nicht zu Crack Preisen vekaufen würden


----------



## Jerry (12. Mai 2004)

Ich hätte da doch mal gern ein paar Infos zu den Rahmen, oder besser mir reicht erst mal eine!

Wie lang ist denn die Kettenstrebe?


Danke
Jerry


----------



## aspirin (12. Mai 2004)

Die Geo-Daten findet ihr auf der Webseite von Brisa: http://www.brisabikes.com unter TECH. Die Kettenstrebe ist danach 40,5 cm lang.


----------



## aramis (12. Mai 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hätt auch gern die Syntace combo wenn sie es nicht zu Crack Preisen vekaufen würden



Dann doch lieber Crack, wa?


----------



## Sanitoeter (12. Mai 2004)

*schnüff*
Mein Monty X-HYDRA Rahmen ist anner Kettenstrebe kurz hinter dem Tretlager gebrochen... ist zwar noch nicht ganz rum der Riss, dürfte aber nicht mehr lange dauern....*wein* *flenn* 

Na ja... was mich nur wundert ist, dass dasn Stahlrahmen war und stahl garnicht so schnell hätte brechen dürfen...

Hat wer von euch nochn günstigen HEILEN Stahlrahmen in 20"????

Ich wollte mich noch nicht so gerne anne Alu version rantrauen weil bin anfänger nech?? 

ABER: JUCHEI!!! MEINEN 2. RAHMEN DURCH!


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Mai 2004)

So lange der aber noch nicht richtig durch ist würde ich den nachschweißen lassen!

Wenn komplett durch wird es glaube schwieriger die rohre wieder optimal aneinander zu setzen und dann hast du hohlräume wodurch die festigkeit sicher niedriger ist. also such dir einfach einen der das Schweißt, Stahl sollte eigentlich jede Schlosserei oder Karosseribauer... machen also sollman überall jemanden finden der das vernünftig kann.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Mai 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hätt auch gern die Syntace combo wenn sie es nicht zu Crack Preisen vekaufen würden


stimmt ist endteuer des Teil, aber ich hab den Kauf nie bereut! Ist steif wie sau, hält seit über einem Jahr, die geben 3Jahre Garantie, auch auf Trialeinsatz!!! Du brauchst keinen neuen Lenker u. Vorbau mehr zu Kaufen, weil kannste ja verstellen dat Teil.


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Mai 2004)

Bezüglich Garantie würd ich mal was Psychologisches fragen... wenn dir der Syntacelenker/vorbau irgendwann bricht in den 3 Jahren du tust dir dabei was und du bekommst auf Garantie ersatz, fährst du dann den Syntacelenker/vorbau weiter oder kaufst du dann nur noch teile die länger als 3 Jahre Garantie haben !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (12. Mai 2004)

welchen syntace meint ihr denn ? welcher eignet sich denn für MTB 26" trial am besten ?


----------



## LauraPalmer (12. Mai 2004)

ultralite 7075 VR 3, 12 Grad, 680 mm, rock n roll


----------



## Reini (12. Mai 2004)

hab jetzt nochmal genau bilder vom riss gemacht






















@werden der trail-kob sicher interessieren..


----------



## Reini (12. Mai 2004)

doppelpost


----------



## Jerry (17. Mai 2004)

Ich hab gedacht, dass das genau in diesen Thread passt. 
Meine arme Hügi. 
Wie lange hab ich denn eigentlich auf meine Hügi Garantie?
Ich hab die mal wem ausm forum abgekauft. Gilt die Garantie dann auch noch?


Jerry


----------



## aramis (17. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich nicht, aber wenn du das beim Hersteller nicht gerade groß rausposaunst, isses sicher kein Hindernis.

Greetz to LRH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Mai 2004)

Also mein bruders Hügi ist mitlerweile mehr als 2 Monate weg wegen Garantie, Scheiß service sag ich da nur!


----------

